# Captain Jeff Pitblado  1965 - 2012



## JSR OP (15 Feb 2012)

Capt Jeff Pitblado, born in Weston, Ontario on April 5, 1965 passed away on February 13, 2012 after a significant heart attack.

He is survived by his spouse, Lisbeth, his two sons Jared and Simon, and sisters Shari and Karen.

Over the last three years, Capt Jeff Pitblado was a valuable member of the Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment.  He was very proud of his operational service having recently returned from several months deployed as the Support Platoon Commander, part of the Intermediate Staging Terminal contingent of Strategic Lines of Communication Detachment Cyprus.

A visitation is planned at the James Reid Funeral Home in Kingston, Ontario located at 1900 John Counter Boulevard on Thursday, February 16, 2012 from 1900-2100hrs.

A military funeral will take place at the Kingston Gospel Temple, 2295 Princess Street, at 1030hrs, Friday February 17, 2012.  Dress for both events is DEU 1A or civilian equivalent and open to all personnel who wish to attend.

Starting on February 15, 2012 those interested in sending messages to the family will be able to leave them on the James Reid website:  http://jamesreidfuneralhome.com

For those wishing to honour Jeff’s memory, the family has requested donations be made in his name to the Heart and Stroke Foundation or the Soldier On Fund.


----------



## JSR OP (15 Feb 2012)

If anyone has any photos of Capt Pitblado while on exercise, on tour, or off duty that they think would be fitting for display prior to his funeral service, please email them to:

mark.cross@forces.gc.ca

The Captain was with us at the CFJSR for a short time, and we are urgently seeking photos of him.


----------



## willy (15 Feb 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## willy (15 Feb 2012)

It's after 1600 your time, so you're likely gone for the day, but I sent everything we could find to your DWAN address.  They'll be in there for you when you get back to work in the morning.


----------



## JSR OP (15 Feb 2012)

Thanks a lot willy.  Its much appreciated.


----------



## JSR OP (16 Feb 2012)

Fm CFJSR Web Page:


----------



## take2 (23 Feb 2012)

Thanks to CFJSR and all others who have provided photos, memories and tremendous support to the family.

Beth Pitblado


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

My condolences to you and your family Beth.

I last saw and spoke with Jeff as I was decompressing in Cyprus in December. We sat out front of the hotel chatting for about half an hour about our families and how much we missed them. He was quite looking forward to getting home and he truly loved you all. We will miss him at the Regiment; he will be remembered.

Veronica


----------

